# Samba41 conversion errors



## mariourk (May 6, 2015)

Hi,

Since I upgraded from samba36 to samba41, I see these errors in my logs. Googeling for them gives little info about the cause or solution, other than setting *unix charset = utf-8* in smb4.conf. Despite doing that, I still get these errors.


```
May  6 14:53:15 prepress smbd[1208]: [2015/05/06 14:53:15.475363,  0] ../lib/util/charset/convert_string.c:438(convert_string_talloc_handle)
May  6 14:53:15 prepress smbd[1208]:   Conversion error: Incomplete multibyte sequence(M-    19-11-2012.docx)
```


```
May  6 14:54:14 prepress smbd[1208]: [2015/05/06 14:54:14.646571,  0] ../lib/util/charset/convert_string.c:438(convert_string_talloc_handle)
May  6 14:54:14 prepress smbd[1208]:   Conversion error: Incomplete multibyte sequence(M-^__Front.jpg)
```


```
May  6 14:54:14 prepress smbd[1208]: [2015/05/06 14:54:14.646740,  0] ../lib/util/charset/convert_string.c:438(convert_string_talloc_handle)
May  6 14:54:14 prepress smbd[1208]:   Conversion error: Incomplete multibyte sequence(M-^__Front)
```

Does someone know what's the cause of these errors and how to fix it?


----------



## mariourk (May 6, 2015)

While keeping an eye on the logs, all of a sudden this happens


```
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]: [2015/05/06 15:48:22.923212,  0] ../lib/util/fault.c:72(fault_report)
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]:   ===============================================================
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]: [2015/05/06 15:48:22.923263,  0] ../lib/util/fault.c:73(fault_report)
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]:   INTERNAL ERROR: Signal 11 in pid 13812 (4.1.17)
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]:   Please read the Trouble-Shooting section of the Samba HOWTO
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]: [2015/05/06 15:48:22.923298,  0] ../lib/util/fault.c:75(fault_report)
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]:   ===============================================================
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]: [2015/05/06 15:48:22.923327,  0] ../source3/lib/util.c:785(smb_panic_s3)
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]:   PANIC (pid 13812): internal error
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]: [2015/05/06 15:48:22.932645,  0] ../source3/lib/util.c:896(log_stack_trace)
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]:   BACKTRACE: 5 stack frames:
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]:    #0 0x802cab0cc <smb_panic_s3+108> at /usr/local/lib/libsmbconf.so.0
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]:    #1 0x801469c45 <smb_panic+37> at /usr/local/lib/libsamba-util.so.0
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]:    #2 0x801469957 <fault_setup_disable+407> at /usr/local/lib/libsamba-util.so.0
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]:    #3 0x801469973 <fault_setup_disable+435> at /usr/local/lib/libsamba-util.so.0
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]:    #4 0x80450c236 <pthread_sigmask+918> at /lib/libthr.so.3
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]: [2015/05/06 15:48:22.932844,  0] ../source3/lib/dumpcore.c:312(dump_core)
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]:   unable to change to %N.core
May  6 15:48:22 prepress smbd[13812]:   refusing to dump core
```

Samba still seems to be working and I haven't got any complaints yet. But this definitely doesn't seem right. 
Since I upgraded samba36 to samba41, I'm plagued by all kind of weird issues with Samba. Last week I got issues with defunct smbd processes, forcing me to reboot the server.

Perhaps I should move away from samba41, to samba4?


----------



## diizzy (May 7, 2015)

The cause is that file names have incorrect (name) encoding, unfortunately Samba doesn't seem to handle it very well.
Samba 4.1 stopped core dumping a lot on my 10.1 boxes after the latest versions so I'm happy.
//Danne


----------



## mariourk (May 7, 2015)

> The cause is that file names have incorrect (name) encoding, unfortunately Samba doesn't seem to handle it very well.


Any ideas how to fix that?



> Samba 4.1 stopped core dumping a lot on my 10.1 boxes after the latest versions so I'm happy.


So... Samba 4.1 is indeed not that stable? Is Samba 4.0 more reliable?


----------



## mariourk (May 8, 2015)

Also, I'm under the impression that these conversion errors are increasing by the day. Something is making it worse...


----------



## Xenomorph (May 20, 2015)

mariourk said:


> Samba still seems to be working and I haven't got any complaints yet. But this definitely doesn't seem right.
> Since I upgraded samba36 to samba41, I'm plagued by all kind of weird issues with Samba. Last week I got issues with defunct smbd processes, forcing me to reboot the server.
> 
> Perhaps I should move away from samba41, to samba4?



All the issues I had with samba41 also occurred with samba4. We went through a big samba36 -> samba41 upgrade recently, and I ended up with hanging smbd processes. Yes, I had to force-reboot the server.

What is your server setup? Using Samba on ZFS?


----------



## Remington (May 20, 2015)

I had a lot of problems with Samba 4.x so I reverted back to Samba36.  No more hang ups.  I'm gonna wait until Samba4.2+ until they get most bugs fixed.  The only difference is that Samba4 supports ActiveDirectory which I don't need and Samba36 is far more mature.


----------



## Xenomorph (May 20, 2015)

I'm not positive, but the "use sendfile = yes" option that I've seen on "performance recommendation guides" seemed to cause problems with our Samba 4.1.x/4.0.x setup. I'm still doing tests, though. 

Samba 3.6.x has been rock-solid for us for a while, but I want to stay up to date.


----------



## mariourk (May 21, 2015)

I too went back to Samba36. No problems anymore. It seems Samba4x still needs some work. It's definatily not production ready.


----------



## da1 (May 21, 2015)

I have a 10.1 amd64 with ZFSonRoot with samba 4.1.17+AD and for the past 3 weeks I had only 1 error as the OP.

Maybe the OP can post the smb4.conf?


----------



## nakal (May 22, 2015)

Samba 4.1 is very bad. When I evaluated it a year ago, the client even crashed with all kinds of simple `smbclient` commands. I am also on 3.6, but I am worried, because Samba stopped supporting it, if I remember correctly. Also the development strategy of the protocols sound horrible. They developed a new better one which one shall use (officially recommended), but then you actually find out that it is dead (unfinished and very unstable) and the old one which is also in 3.6 was improved beyond the new one. I mean,... what the...?


----------



## diizzy (May 23, 2015)

Samba 4.1 works fine and is a lot faster than 3.6, just make sure you have the correct encoding on file names.
//Danne


----------



## mariourk (May 27, 2015)

Sorry for the late response.



> Maybe the OP can post the smb4.conf?



Sure. I'll be happy to hear feedback. It can only improve things 


```
[global]
    netbios name = mario
    workgroup = URK
    server string = My server
    security = user

    interfaces = lagg0
    hosts allow = 192.168.1. 127.
    guest account = nobody
    log file = /var/log/samba/%m.log
    log level = 2
    max log size = 50
    passdb backend = tdbsam
    local master = no
    os level = 0
    wins server = 192.168.1.5
    dns proxy = no 
    unix charset = UTF-8
    dos charset = CP850
    kernel change notify = no

    #ZFS opties
    unix extensions = no
    nt acl support  = yes
    inherit acls    = yes
    map acl inherit = yes
    map hidden           = no
    map system           = no
    map archive          = no
    map readonly         = no
    store dos attributes = yes
    ea support          = yes
    inherit permissions = yes
    inherit acls = Yes
    inherit owner = Yes


#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

veto files = /:2eFBCLockFolder/.FBCLockFolder/:2eFBCIndex/.FBCIndex/TheVolumeSettingsFolder/TheFindByContentFolder/Temporary Items/Network Trash Folder/.AppleDB/:2eVolumeIcon.icns/.VolumeIcon.icns/Icon/.AppleDouble/.AppleDesktop/desktop.ini/RECYCLER/
hide dot files = yes

[Shizzles]
    comment = Shizzles
    path = /Tank/Shizzles
    valid users = @users
    writeable = yes
    printable = no
    browseable = yes
    create mask = 0775
    directory mask = 0775

    vfs objects     = zfsacl
    nfs4:mode       = special
    nfs4:acedup     = merge
    nfs4:chown      = yes
```

Btw, since I went back to Samba-3.6, I didn't have any problems anymore, whatsoever. Oh and this is the config I used for Samba-4.1.


----------

